# Kohaku Asato's art and sketches c;



## koha-chan (Nov 9, 2018)

*Hello! c: I will post here my random wips and final artworks!
You're welcome dears!^^*

*My DA:* kohakuasato on DeviantArt
*My FA:* Userpage of kohakuasato -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
*Commission info:* www.deviantart.com: COMMISSIONS INFO[OPEN]

My last work in progress

This is two androids







 

And final ych-commission on DA
full version: www.furaffinity.net: Quinn/Candle [ych] by kohakuasato


----------



## koha-chan (Nov 10, 2018)

first android is done
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/29335006/


----------



## koha-chan (Nov 11, 2018)

new wip c;
full here: www.furaffinity.net: wip time by kohakuasato


----------



## koha-chan (Nov 15, 2018)

hostage babe is done
www.furaffinity.net: Greyson [ych] by kohakuasato


----------



## koha-chan (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## koha-chan (Dec 11, 2018)

ahhh new awesome babes <3


----------



## koha-chan (Jan 18, 2019)

uncensored version: www.furaffinity.net: Ira [censored ver] by kohakuasato
version 18+ c; www.furaffinity.net: Ira [ver18+] by kohakuasato


----------



## koha-chan (Feb 22, 2019)

New
practice c:

full nsfw version: www.furaffinity.net: wip [cheetah] by kohakuasato


----------



## koha-chan (Feb 23, 2019)

final femboy c;
*full version:* www.furaffinity.net: Cheetah by kohakuasato
*nsfw version: *www.furaffinity.net: Cheetah [nsfw ver.] by kohakuasato


----------



## koha-chan (Mar 27, 2019)

new ych-commission c;

full here: www.furaffinity.net: Anthony/Mikhail [ych] by kohakuasato


----------



## koha-chan (Apr 5, 2019)

full here: www.furaffinity.net: Vic/Treble [ych] by kohakuasato


----------



## koha-chan (Dec 18, 2019)

long time no see ha ha ^^''
my last stuff
my gallery here: Artwork Gallery for kohakuasato -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## koha-chan (Dec 22, 2019)

shibari ych-commission
full: www.furaffinity.net: Fred [ych] by kohakuasato


----------



## koha-chan (Dec 27, 2019)

cute species www
full: www.furaffinity.net: Freya [clean ych] by kohakuasato


----------



## koha-chan (Dec 30, 2019)

hot shark boy c;
full here: www.furaffinity.net: Shark boy [clean | ych] by kohakuasato
nsfw here: www.furaffinity.net: Shark boy [nsfw | ych] by kohakuasato


----------



## koha-chan (Jan 3, 2020)

new hot ych-commission c;
full here: www.furaffinity.net: Zah'drez [ych] by kohakuasato


----------



## koha-chan (Jan 5, 2020)

cute dainty 
full: www.furaffinity.net: Jericho [ych] by kohakuasato


----------



## koha-chan (Jan 9, 2020)

headshot sketch-commission
full: www.furaffinity.net: HEADSHOTS COMMISSIONS by kohakuasato


----------



## koha-chan (Feb 3, 2020)

full: www.furaffinity.net: Shiba [commission] by kohakuasato





full: www.furaffinity.net: Couple [finished ych] by kohakuasato


----------



## koha-chan (Feb 10, 2020)

nsfw-commission
www.furaffinity.net: Nexus [commission] by kohakuasato


----------



## koha-chan (Feb 10, 2020)

ych-commission
www.furaffinity.net: Alekae [ych] by kohakuasato


----------



## koha-chan (Feb 12, 2020)

finished raffle-art 
www.furaffinity.net: Myria [raffle prize] by kohakuasato


----------

